# What is going on with my boy?



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I would get him to the vet. He may have something going on with his ears especially if his head is leaning to one side. Poor thing, hopefully he's not in any pain.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

it sounds neurological- head tilt particularly...

the faraway reaction to your voice might just be deafness setting in, and the startle when you touch him could be attributed to the likely hearing issue and sight issues, but the head tilt is worrisome. If you have a veterinary school nearby they are typically the quick way in to see the right specialists. And the ER fee is usually pretty reasonable, some of them offer discount on toeshat if you call and tell them you are coming. I wish UF did! I always call! But I know U Ill gives a hefty call-ahead discount. Whether or not your nearest does, it lets them have a heads up as to what's coming in.
Your practitioner vet may or may not be qualified to get him the diagnostics he needs. I hate it when the veterans get sick, they are so precious and so much a part of their families. I'm sorry.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Agree that it’s likely neurological. 
We saw some similar changes in our Malamute the last several months of his life.


----------

